# How I Met Your Mother - 'Zuckerbrot und Peitsche' 25x



## walme (5 Jan. 2011)

Josh Radnor (Ted Mosby); Jason Segel (Marshall Eriksen); Cobie Smulders (Robin Scherbatsky); Neil Patrick Harris (Barney Stinson); Alyson Hannigan (Lily Aldrin) 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Hercules2008 (5 Jan. 2011)

Sehr schön, danke für die Bilder


----------



## astrosfan (6 Jan. 2011)

:thx: für die Stills :thumbup:


----------

